# Low tech algae Q



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

If you say your nitrates are zero, then that's too low, you probly need to start dosing as your soil is now exhausted. Low dose EI is not too scary, just do some reading.

Do minimal water changes, 50 percent is way too much. With soil, low light tanks the object is to keep CO2 stable. This is why no big water changes. The split day cycle is a good idea as it helps prevent depletion of CO2, or allows a bit of time for CO2 to recharge in the middle of the day.

Excel is not a bad idea, if you use it do a small dose daily, since it has a short lifespan once introduced.

If you want to continue with soil, it might be time for a total reset.

Good luck!

DougN


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Funken_A said:


> prune it.. Algae is natural and such a little amount of it would only require cutting off affected leaves I would think
> Revitalize your substrate throughout the tank especially since your swords shown a need and responded. Root tabs etc...
> 
> If you didn't need water column fertilizing before then quite possibly all you need to re-enrich your substrate
> ...


OK, I trimmed off the Val leaves with the BBA, and started to trim the crypt leaves with GSA, then realized they all have it  I'll watch that video re spot treatment. You're right that I didn't have it before might just mean that I need to add more root tabs. I only added maybe 3, and only under the swords. So I'll add some more before my next water change, good thought.

Bump:


doug105! said:


> If you say your nitrates are zero, then that's too low, you probly need to start dosing as your soil is now exhausted. Low dose EI is not too scary, just do some reading.
> 
> Do minimal water changes, 50 percent is way too much. With soil, low light tanks the object is to keep CO2 stable. This is why no big water changes. The split day cycle is a good idea as it helps prevent depletion of CO2, or allows a bit of time for CO2 to recharge in the middle of the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input!

I agree the soil is probably significantly depleted (although the non-swords are growing OK- Val, Anubias rooted in substrate, Ludwigia). I'm very crunched for time and can't do a total reset anytime soon. (If I did, I'm not sure I would go with dirt again, have had a zillion problems).

Oops, I meant 25% water change, sorry! I did that because my water was always turning brown, but in the last couple of months it has been starting to finally clear up. Filter is always darn clogged, and turns the bucket brown to black when I squeeze out the sponge in the bucket each time, too. 

Yep, the low nitrates plus new algae growth are what have me thinking fertilizers. EI research has me into a rabbit hole of calculators (none of which seem to agree) and rigid weekly water change schedules. 

Can you please suggest a good site or product to go that would provide amounts and nutrients needed for a low tech, every couple weeks-ish WC schedule (i.e. not weekly) that would give me what to buy and how much to add? I don't mind if it's a bit expensive if it's easier, as a 20g tank means things last forever. 

And would I just add all macros, or one in particular, especially for GSA (the beard algae and hair algae are easier to manually control)?

Thanks!


----------



## Shadar (Jan 30, 2017)

You could use Thrive, from nilocg: Thrive 500ml | Premium Liquid Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics

It has dosage instructions for low light tanks as well as high. You could also use ThriveS, which is specifically intended for tanks with fewer water changes: ThriveS 500ml | Premium Liquid Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics

Disclaimer: I haven't actually used either of these products, but they're high on my list of possibilities for when I need to start dosing.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

That's exactly the kind of resource I was hoping for! Something easy, clear dosage for a smaller tank that doesn't require weekly 50% wc or CO2. I'll take a close look at that info, thanks. The black beard algae is gaining on me despite increased trimming.


----------

